# New Arrival - Laco B-uhr...



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

A bit of a departure for me... but one Ive been fascinated by ever since I was in a rather posh jewelers in the UK a few years back and a guy came in looking for a strap for an old watch his grandfather used to wear... the salesman said he would try to help and the guy rolled up his sleeve to show him an IWC B-Uhr... the salesman didnt look quite so assured but the rest of us in the shop were in awe.

Designed and built by Laco, Lange and Schone, IWC etc these were ordered by the Luftwaffe for their bomb aimers and i like to think this one may have had a hand in the remodelling of Coventry...














These are highly accurate and large timepeices that are designed to be worn over the sleeve of a flying jacket but these days dont look too odd on the wrist at 55mm plus crown.

My debate with myself is wether to send it back to Laco for a refurb... its all original as it stands with scratches and water damaged dial / repainted hands.... Laco have original dials and old used hands in stock and have offered to service and fit these for resaonble money (only a little more than Omega Bienne etc). The watch keeps good time and has a new crystal by the way...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Movt


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's a real tough one Jon, personally I would send it off to Laco for a spring clean as the parts will still be all original







However I'm also aware that others will say keep it as it is









Some great photo's by the way, love the side on pics showing the high domed crystal


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice piece of history Jon, I was watching the film "Battle of Britain" the other day and one of the German pilots baling out of his burning Heinkel was wearing one!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice watch.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Lovely









I like it as it is, but being completely restored wouldn't it any harm at all.

I assume this is a keeper, so I would get it done and enjoy it for many years.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks guys! Its a great wrist clock... but sits on the wrist nice and solid... The strap is a hand made one that the previous owner had made in Thailand.

One thing worth noting is that Laco reissued these recently (the last 5 years) as a very limited edition and I believe used the original movements, dials and cases... but you can tell right away if youve the reissue in your hands as laco stamped the backs differently. Instead of a single number (the case / movt number) as on the originals they used the full number panel that is normally inscribed inside the back and hidden from view. Here is the inside of mine...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Wonderfull









You know my thoughts on the refurb  Leave it alone,







Or it will just look like the reissue.....It will take the reissue owners 60 years to look like yours...


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Superb.







I'm with Jason on the refurb.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Woohooo, wow mate thats a doozy.

I had never realised they were so thick, the crystal has a smashing dome to it. I was intrigued but not particularly interested when i heard it was incoming but now I've seen the pics I really like it.

Do Laco return the swapped out bits? I think it looks great as is with all its history showing, but it would look great too all cleaned up.

nice one

Andy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I am soooooo jealous Jon, a great catch









As for the refurb, while I can see Jason`s point I think it`s still worth having done as Laco aren`t likely to have the parts for too long and especially if you can get the old parts back


----------



## thenikjones (Mar 10, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I am soooooo jealous Jon, a great catch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd go with this - if you wait a few years and decide to refurb, how annoyed would you be if they no longer had parts?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for all the kind words and inputs guys!

The watch is indeed a beauty as it is... wow I wish it could talk...

Andy - the watch is a really solid feeling chunk of watch in fact and the crystal allows you to see thewhole of the massive dial... very few watches have so much dial to case ratio! It really is a pocket watch with center secs on a strap of course... with the addition of shock protection naturally. Im very pleased with it


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

"very pleased with it" ? A bloody master of understatement I think!









I love the look of it as it is.....as said before it could just look like a re-issue fully restored......nah.....if it's been in a Hienkel leave it alone....just feel that heritage.

Nice one Jon.

Best regards David


----------



## jcalka (Jan 6, 2007)

What can I say - Beautiful! I think I would do the refurb, but it is a toss-up.

Now that you have this one, you really can't wear ALL your watches... let me know when the 120m and/or PloProf get lonely, and I'll give either one a good home!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

David - Cheers mate... well yes maybe I was understating it a bit.... Its a great bit of kit. better?









Er.... if you mean the Seamaster 120C then that and the Ploprof are staying put...














tho, the 120m Diver I had is now with another forumer... he loves it


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

That is a wonderful watch. That's it I'm looking for a flieger next.............


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

Wonderfull watch, congrats!!


----------

